# Where to Buy Chunks in SoCal



## smokeshow (Aug 4, 2010)

I have looked at Lowes and Home Depot, but all I can find is Hickory and Mesquite.  Is there a place in SoCal that I can buy Apple and Pecan Chucks locally??


----------



## meateater (Aug 4, 2010)

I have the same problem but can find apple cherry maple and whisky oak Chips at Bass Pro and the super markets. Might try a Cabelas if you have one. Still ,looking for apple chunks myself, just might have to go online.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 4, 2010)

There is a Bull BBQ off the 15 near Winchester that has 6-8 different types of chunks - they are not cheap - also if you get into San Diego there is a BBQ galore in Clairmont Mesa that has lots of choices - If you are on the 5 North in Anaheim there is a BBQ Galore outlet just off the 5

If you cant find them let me know and I will try to get you some of mine in the interim


----------



## smokeshow (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the offer and info...  I am going to San Diego this weekend and will stop into BBQ Galore.  It looks like they have everything in 20lbs bags for $25.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's a link to a place that I buy chunks in bulk, they have quite the variety of wood, and they are in Orange County.

 http://www.thewoodshedoc.com/main.html?src=/

Good luck my friend,.


----------

